# Need 16vAC Relay



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

My apologies if this is not the correct forum. I'm looking for a relay that will operate on 16vAC. It will also be switching 16vAC. Everything I can find is either 12v or 24v. Any suggestions?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

RIB has relays rated 10-30VAC. Covers 12-16-and24Vac applications


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

What are you trying to do? Can't add a 120/24V transformer and work from there?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

emtnut said:


> RIB has relays rated 10-30VAC. Covers 12-16-and24Vac applications


Thanks! RIBH1C should work perfectly.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

dspiffy said:


> Thanks! RIBH1C should work perfectly.


The "H" says that's rated 208/277V ... might be cheaper to go with one of the "U" ones


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

emtnut said:


> The "H" says that's rated 208/277V ... might be cheaper to go with one of the "U" ones


Grainger only had the H in stock for $24 but I'm seeing them elsewhere for closer to $15. Thanks!


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

dspiffy said:


> Grainger only had the H in stock for $24 but I'm seeing them elsewhere for closer to $15. Thanks!


Zoro will be cheaper than grainger and you will get it in 2 days. Just ordered 10 from them.

$12 for this one. 









Functional Devices Inc / Rib RIBU1C $12.75 Enclosed Pre-Wired Relay, [email protected], SPDT | Zoro.com


Order Functional Devices Inc / Rib Enclosed Pre-Wired Relay, [email protected], SPDT, RIBU1C at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




www.zoro.com


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Zoro will be cheaper than grainger and you will get it in 2 days. Just ordered 10 from them.
> 
> $12 for this one.
> 
> ...


Look at the prices at this place, might be even cheaper ... and they have 8,999 in stock today  

kele.com | Functional Devices RIBU1C | Relays & Contactors | Enclosed Relays


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

splatz said:


> Look at the prices at this place, might be even cheaper ... and they have 8,999 in stock today
> 
> kele.com | Functional Devices RIBU1C | Relays & Contactors | Enclosed Relays


 Have you purchased from them before?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Zoro will be cheaper than grainger and you will get it in 2 days. Just ordered 10 from them.
> 
> $12 for this one.
> 
> ...


Hey @dspiffy ... Moto has 10, he'll probably give you one for free


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Already got 3 from eBay, $30 total shipped. Thanks!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Have you purchased from them before?


I have not, but the name rings a bell, I might have seen their packages at a tinbanger's shop


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

dspiffy said:


> Already got 3 from eBay, $30 total shipped. Thanks!


That’s my favorite SH also. My favorite is good quality NOS merchandise from when we used to actually manufacture stuff domestically.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> That’s my favorite SH also. My favorite is good quality NOS merchandise from when we used to actually manufacture stuff domestically.


I've had the opportunity to do business directly with American factories and Chinese factories. In both cases, you get what you pay for, higher quality control costs more. Some of the Chinese factories will refuse even if you pay. More importantly, they both cut corners, but they are different corners.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> That’s my favorite SH also. My favorite is good quality NOS merchandise from when we used to actually manufacture stuff domestically.


And while you're at it, I have a bunch of NOS (mostly T12) American made fluorescent tubes that need a home. List is in another thread. Come get em!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

dspiffy said:


> More importantly, they both cut corners, but they are different corners.


True, but domestic manufacturers don’t put sulphurous fly ash in sheet rock or melamine in food.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

dspiffy said:


> And while you're at it, I have a bunch of NOS (mostly T12) American made fluorescent tubes that need a home. List is in another thread. Come get em!


Yeah I saw that, but I don’t use fluorescent tubes anymore, nor does anyone else. GE closed the light plant in Circleville Ohio about 4 years ago because of that. It was a shame they couldn’t retool to make LED lights instead.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Yeah I saw that, but I don’t use fluorescent tubes anymore, nor does anyone else. GE closed the light plant in Circleville Ohio about 4 years ago because of that. It was a shame they couldn’t retool to make LED lights instead.


I'm hoping to find someone who does a lot of relamping old fixtures. I do, but only the standard sizes and colors. Lots of nonstandard here, for vending machines, signs, coolers, etc.

It was part of a package deal buying out a long closed warehouse. I needed some of the stuff and I had a buyer for a big chunk of it. Trying to keep the rest out of the landfill.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I've already made ~6 trips in my car, 2 in a truck, and one in a trailer. And I have one more trip yet to make when they give me the all clear.

Already found a home for the HID lamps and most of the incandescent lamps.


----------

